# WoW privat RP server GESUCHT!



## Suppentopf (18. Juli 2010)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, ich suche einen privaten WoW Rollenspiel.
Wenn einer mir einen empfiehlt, oder einen kennt,wäre ich dankbar.

MfG,
Suppentopf


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Juli 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Privat Server sind nicht legal und somit hier  im Forum nicht geduldet.


ohne worte
http://www.stormblade.org/


----------



## Suppentopf (18. Juli 2010)

Is das 'n rollenspiel server ?


----------



## Suppentopf (18. Juli 2010)

Ne, leider net 
Ich kenn tausende andere Private Server aber keine Roleplay sserver


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juli 2010)

Privat Server sind nicht legal und somit hier im Forum nicht geduldet.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juli 2010)

Ich empfehle die Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizzard zu lesen. Jedenfalls gibt es hier keinen Support für potenzielle Verstöße gegen Nutzungsbedingungen anderer Unternehmen.

-CLOSED-


----------

